# Advice anyone please!!



## laurlaur (Dec 21, 2011)

Hello all i am new on here. I am from ireland and am transferring my JS Benefit to lanzarote! Everything is sorted this side and ireland will be paying me into my bank account as soon as i hand this form they have givin me(U2 form)to the unemployment office over there!Has anyone ever done this before?Or know the procedure as i have to hand the form in within 7days of arriving.
Thnks all, 
All advice appreciated xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

laurlaur said:


> Hello all i am new on here. I am from ireland and am transferring my JS Benefit to lanzarote! Everything is sorted this side and ireland will be paying me into my bank account as soon as i hand this form they have givin me(U2 form)to the unemployment office over there!Has anyone ever done this before?Or know the procedure as i have to hand the form in within 7days of arriving.
> Thnks all,
> All advice appreciated xxx


hi

it has been discussed on the forum before but I can't recall anyone saying they have actually succeeded in claiming 


you do realise that unemployment is over 23% here, don't you, as compared to 14.5% in Ireland?


----------



## laurlaur (Dec 21, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> hi
> 
> it has been discussed on the forum before but I can't recall anyone saying they have actually succeeded in claiming
> 
> ...


Hiya 
I realise that but with ireland paying me for three months whilst seeking work out there i will be fine! So u dont know the process for it then?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

laurlaur said:


> Hiya
> I realise that but with ireland paying me for three months whilst seeking work out there i will be fine! So u dont know the process for it then?


no, sorry - but if you look on the 'useful links' sticky thread above you'll find a post which explains how people living in Spain who become unemployed have to 'sign on'

I don't imagine the preocess would be so very different


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

laurlaur said:


> Hiya
> I realise that but with ireland paying me for three months whilst seeking work out there i will be fine! ?


Im sure you have done for research and homework but do consider that there are millions of Spanish and indeed other nationalities here who can't get work. I know 100% bilinguals with tons of experience in various sectors who have been out of work for many months (one for more than a year). Do be careful... 3 months is hardly any time at all especially if you have to go through the NIE process etc before you can work (if you havnt already). 

I always say to people to ensure they can survive for at LEAST a year or two before they come here... so if you are relying on 3 months money from benefits you are unlikely to get work in that time, especially as we are off peak for tourism which adds more burden to the unemployment problem.

Seriously though good luck, but i use read your comments and felt that incase you do believe you will find work in 3 months (and need it to live) then you may be in for a nasty surprise unless you happen to be lucky and fall on your feet.

Hope it all works out!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> Im sure you have done for research and homework but do consider that there are millions of Spanish and indeed other nationalities here who can't get work. I know 100% bilinguals with tons of experience in various sectors who have been out of work for many months (one for more than a year). Do be careful... 3 months is hardly any time at all especially if you have to go through the NIE process etc before you can work (if you havnt already).
> 
> I always say to people to ensure they can survive for at LEAST a year or two before they come here... so if you are relying on 3 months money from benefits you are unlikely to get work in that time, especially as we are off peak for tourism which adds more burden to the unemployment problem.
> 
> ...


yes - she doesn't say quite when she is coming either - if it's now then zero chance of any sort of work

laurlaur - what sort of work are you looking for & when are you coming?

do you speak Spanish?

have you researched what work might actually be available on Lanzarote?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

If work there is it should go first to unemployed Spaniards.
Any work in Ireland should go to Irish nationals first.
Frankly, as a UK taxpayer I feel strongly against paying people benefits for what will surely be a holiday in the sun.
I cannot imagine the employment office in Estepoina where 34% are registered unemployed giving a friendly reception to a foreigner.
Last week I passed the employment office. The queue stretched for almost a kilometre.


----------



## laurlaur (Dec 21, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> no, sorry - but if you look on the 'useful links' sticky thread above you'll find a post which explains how people living in Spain who become unemployed have to 'sign on'
> 
> I don't imagine the preocess would be so very different


Well i am coming over on the 4th of january! i have lived there b4 for two years worked in a little irish bar altho wasnt on contract!so there for havint a nif. I have enuf stamps from ireland to pay me benefit while i look again im young so 3months out of my life is ok lol!the sun will do no harm! I just need to know the process of handin this u2 form in over there...like will they be used too this sort of thing and hopefully it will be straight forward!I rang the unemplloyment office over there todaay to ask can they confirm to my country that im there and she just said yes we will try and told me were they were and there oppening times.
Wat ever i wil try means?as this is a legal procedure and agreement between europe!


----------



## laurlaur (Dec 21, 2011)

mrypg9 said:


> If work there is it should go first to unemployed Spaniards.
> Any work in Ireland should go to Irish nationals first.
> Frankly, as a UK taxpayer I feel strongly against paying people benefits for what will surely be a holiday in the sun.
> I cannot imagine the employment office in Estepoina where 34% are registered unemployed giving a friendly reception to a foreigner.
> Last week I passed the employment office. The queue stretched for almost a kilometre.


Well i aint no racist person but if its foreigners u wanna see working u wanna come too my country!!!! and its europe and as a country in europe i am entitled to seek work whereever i like in europe and plus alot of spanish in lanzarote dont have english and there are alot of irish bars and english bars there that will obviously need english speaking staff as there are alot of jobs in ireland that need different languages! its europe and as i am apart of it it is my human right to travel and claim what im entitled to as a human being!plus its my country paying me not them!!!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Tourism is on a boom in the larger Canary Islands, such as Lanzarote, and has been on the increase for over a year. There isn't an off season here it is very different to Iberian Spain, we have warm sunshine year round. The catering industry are and have been recruiting for some time. A determined person with previous experience, probably will find work.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

laurlaur said:


> Well i aint no racist person but if its foreigners u wanna see working u wanna come too my country!!!! and its europe and as a country in europe i am entitled to seek work whereever i like in europe and plus alot of spanish in lanzarote dont have english and there are alot of irish bars and english bars there that will obviously need english speaking staff as there are alot of jobs in ireland that need different languages! its europe and as i am apart of it it is my human right to travel and claim what im entitled to as a human being!plus its my country paying me not them!!!




Text speak is against our rules... please use English... you not u


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

laurlaur said:


> Well i am coming over on the 4th of january! i have lived there b4 for two years worked in a little irish bar altho wasnt on contract!so there for havint a nif. I have enuf stamps from ireland to pay me benefit while i look again im young so 3months out of my life is ok lol!the sun will do no harm! I just need to know the process of handin this u2 form in over there...like will they be used too this sort of thing and hopefully it will be straight forward!I rang the unemplloyment office over there todaay to ask can they confirm to my country that im there and she just said yes we will try and told me were they were and there oppening times.
> Wat ever i wil try means?as this is a legal procedure and agreement between europe!




No text speak thank you.. posts will be deleted.


----------



## laurlaur (Dec 21, 2011)

Hepa said:


> Tourism is on a boom in the larger Canary Islands, such as Lanzarote, and has been on the increase for over a year. There isn't an off season here it is very different to Iberian Spain, we have warm sunshine year round. The catering industry are and have been recruiting for some time. A determined person with previous experience, probably will find work.


Thank you lovely person


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I was under the impression that with JSA you had to prove that you have attended/applied for a minimum of 3 jobs a week?? 

I've known people who have tried to carry this benefit over with them but it hasnt worked simply because the spanish funcionarios wont recognise it and simply say "no" and theres not a thing you can do about it! You also have to remember that you dont get any of the other associated benefits and the cost of living in spain is such that £63.50 a week will hardly cover your rent. It works about about the same as the UK.

What a few people used to do is fly back to the UK once a fortnight to sign on, but since flights have increased in price they no longer bother - that of course is illegal and if you're caught they'll throw the book at you - and good IMO. 



> Well i aint no racist person but if its foreigners u wanna see working u wanna come too my country!!!! and its europe and as a country in europe i am entitled to seek work whereever i like in europe and plus alot of spanish in lanzarote dont have english and there are alot of irish bars and english bars there that will obviously need english speaking staff as there are alot of jobs in ireland that need different languages! its europe and as i am apart of it it is my human right to travel and claim what im entitled to as a human being!plus its my country paying me not them!!!


... and that is a ridiculous comment (and extremely poor grammar and full of textspeak!). Foreigners work in the UK because they are prepared to and are educated enough to get jobs that uneducated and lazy Brits cant. And as for bar work, well there are plenty of existing expats who are after those jobs. But if you think you can get one and earn enough to pay you way then yes go and try, but remember. While you're in Spain you live by their rules and benefits and trust this, they dont give out any benefits, social security, job seakers allowance or anything else. If you fail, they wont even give you your airfare home, let alone a roof over your head or benefits! So do your homework. Going to Spain isnt an easy option, its incredibly difficult and costly 



Jo xxx


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> If work there is it should go first to unemployed Spaniards.
> Any work in Ireland should go to Irish nationals first.
> Frankly, as a UK taxpayer I feel strongly against paying people benefits for what will surely be a holiday in the sun.
> I cannot imagine the employment office in Estepoina where 34% are registered unemployed giving a friendly reception to a foreigner.
> Last week I passed the employment office. The queue stretched for almost a kilometre.


I do agree Mary. Obviously though its up to the employers who they employ and British?Irish (or any other nationality) bars tend to recruit people of that nationality. The sad thing that people don't often realise is that the benefits system in Spain is limited in time. By this I mean you can only claim for a certain period of time depending on what you paid in. Therefore when you look at the numbers of Spaniards who have studied hard to learn English in order to work in tourism, who are out of work, like a ticking bomb with a very short time until their benefits stop... certainly at the higher level, its very sad.

In the UK if you have no job its my understanding that you get benefits until you find a job, but in Spain its not like that. There are tax incentives to businesses who employ anyone who is on the paro (mainly spanish) but I guess with so many expat businesses running in the black they wouldn't go down that route anyway!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

jojo said:


> I was under the impression that with JSA you had to prove that you have attended/applied for a minimum of 3 jobs a week??
> 
> I've known people who have tried to carry this benefit over with them but it hasnt worked simply because the spanish funcionarios wont recognise it and simply say "no" and theres not a thing you can do about it! You also have to remember that you dont get any of the other associated benefits and the cost of living in spain is such that £63.50 a week will hardly cover your rent.
> 
> ...


Well said Jo! And so true, all of it!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

laurlaur said:


> Thank you lovely person



Good luck, you will still need it


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I was under the impression that with JSA you had to prove that you have attended/applied for a minimum of 3 jobs a week??
> 
> I've known people who have tried to carry this benefit over with them but it hasnt worked simply because the spanish funcionarios wont recognise it and simply say "no" and theres not a thing you can do about it! You also have to remember that you dont get any of the other associated benefits and the cost of living in spain is such that £63.50 a week will hardly cover your rent.
> 
> ...


and I don't know about the Irish Cosulate - but the British Consulate won't fly you home either


tbh I'm gobsmacked that a jobcentre or whatever in Ireland, surely knowing what the situation is like over here, is agreeing to this


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> tbh I'm gobsmacked that a jobcentre or whatever in Ireland, surely knowing what the situation is like over here, is agreeing to this


You can seek a job anywhere in europe...rightly or wrongly... I was told (maybe i am wrong) that you get the Spanish state benefit instead of from your own country but its funded as a reciprocal thing like the EHIC... not entirely sure though.... but I can imagine it being a complete nightmare to facilitate once you are here if it is through the Spanish authorities!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> and I don't know about the Irish Cosulate - but the British Consulate won't fly you home either
> 
> 
> tbh I'm gobsmacked that a jobcentre or whatever in Ireland, surely knowing what the situation is like over here, is agreeing to this



Apparently it is written into the rules, but most other EU countries dont/wont recognise it. Its fraught with danger even if they did. Lets face it, the pay for JSA £63.50 for a person over 18 (if memory serves) which we all know on here wouldnt cover much - you need at least double to live a frugal life in Spain. 

If I was being unkind I'd say do it - but make sure you have your airfare home!

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

laurlaur said:


> Well i aint no racist person but if its foreigners u wanna see working u wanna come too my country!!!! and its europe and as a country in europe i am entitled to seek work whereever i like in europe and plus alot of spanish in lanzarote dont have english and there are alot of irish bars and english bars there that will obviously need english speaking staff as there are alot of jobs in ireland that need different languages! its europe and as i am apart of it it is my human right to travel and claim what im entitled to as a human being!plus its my country paying me not them!!!


Actually, you may find you are not entitled to seek work wherever you like in Europe. Many EU states have imposed quotas on other EU immigrants in order to protect their own workforce.
I know very well that there are huge numbers of Poles, Portuguese etc. in the ROI and if you had bothered to read my post carefully you would have noted that I said that jobs should go to Irish nationals first.
There is no such 'human right' as the right to travel.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> You can seek a job anywhere in europe...rightly or wrongly... I was told (maybe i am wrong) that you get the Spanish state benefit instead of from your own country but its funded as a reciprocal thing like the EHIC... not entirely sure though.... but I can imagine it being a complete nightmare to facilitate once you are here if it is through the Spanish authorities!


yes, I know - I'm still gobsmacked though!

I'm not sure exactly how it works - but I know it's a legal right whether or not I agree with it

I do know however, that whenever it has been discussed on here before the people coming to apply have had no joy at all from the funcionarios at the 'dole office'

they either say 'OK' & do nothing, just saying week after week that they have heard nothing - or they just shrug their shoulders & shake their heads & refuse to do anything

legal or not - as like as not that's what will happen

I'm prepared to be proved wrong though


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

steve_in_spain said:


> You can seek a job anywhere in europe...rightly or wrongly... I was told (maybe i am wrong) that you get the Spanish state benefit instead of from your own country but its funded as a reciprocal thing like the EHIC... not entirely sure though.... but I can imagine it being a complete nightmare to facilitate once you are here if it is through the Spanish authorities!


I knew someone who tried and the INEM just said no and wouldnt even discuss it, he went several times and one time he created such a scene he was thrown out by the guardia. Anyway this friend of mine ended up buying lots of cigarettes and taking them back to the UK once a fortnight to sell to pay for his flights, signing on then flying back to Spain. However, he had his rent paid up front for a year (he had compensation from an industrial injury) and once that year had run out he went back to England and had to live with his nan. He eventually got a council/social housing flat

The only way would be to get the money paid from the UK into a bank account, but then you do have to sign on once a fortnight with the little form (ES4JP) telling them who you've applied to for work and the outcome. 

Jo xxx


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

jojo said:


> I knew someone who tried and the INEM just said no and wouldnt even discuss it, he went several times and one time he created such a scene he was thrown out by the guardia. Anyway this friend of mine ended up buying lots of cigarettes and taking them back to the UK once a fortnight to sell to pay for his flights, signing on then flying back to Spain. However, he had his rent paid up front for a year (he had compensation from an industrial injury) and once that year had run out he went back to England and had to live with his nan. He eventually got a council/social housing flat
> 
> The only way would be to get the money paid from the UK into a bank account, but then you do have to sign on once a fortnight with the little form (ES4JP) telling them who you've applied to for work and the outcome.
> 
> Jo xxx


I think the OP is going to try to do that changeover so it comes through the Spanish authorities but as you said INEM are not the most helpful people... I think she (it is a she isn't it) will have to get here first before she can claim, then if successful it will take weeks at best!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> I think the OP is going to try to do that changeover so it comes through the Spanish authorities but as you said INEM are not the most helpful people... I think she (it is a she isn't it) will have to get here first before she can claim, then if successful it will take weeks at best!


12 weeks???


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

steve_in_spain said:


> I think the OP is going to try to do that changeover so it comes through the Spanish authorities but as you said INEM are not the most helpful people... I think she (it is a she isn't it) will have to get here first before she can claim, then if successful it will take weeks at best!



On a serious note. I doubt the authorities would do anything if someone turned up without either a SS or NIE number and it can take a few weeks to get that organised!

So again on a serious note to the original poster, if you are going to try this then please make sure you take enough money to carry you for a few weeks at least

Jo xx


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Actually, you may find you are not entitled to seek work wherever you like in Europe. Many EU states have imposed quotas on other EU immigrants in order to protect their own workforce.
> I know very well that there are huge numbers of Poles, Portuguese etc. in the ROI and if you had bothered to read my post carefully you would have noted that I said that jobs should go to Irish nationals first.
> There is no such 'human right' as the right to travel.


I still think though, rights or no rights... call me tontisimo if you want, but even going to an area where there appears to be work available, unless you have arranged work in advance you are stupid to come here unless you have money to live for at least a year. If I can be nosey OP, are you bringing savings? Have you factored in cost of renting a place which in a tourist area won't be cheap? What about living etc for the 3 months until you find a job?


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

jojo said:


> On a serious note. I doubt the authorities would do anything if someone turned up without either a SS or NIE number and it can take a few weeks to get that organised!
> 
> So again on a serious note to the original poster, if you are going to try this then please make sure you take enough money to carry you for a few weeks at least
> 
> Jo xx


Yes your right. YOU CANNOT do anything without an NIE and to go to any benefit office you need SS number also. If you don't speak Spanish then take a translator to the INEM people or you will get nowhere.

You will also need to go on the Paro which will involve registering and then just like the UK attending an interview to go alta and to remain paro.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> Yes your right. YOU CANNOT do anything without an NIE and to go to any benefit office you need SS number also. If you don't speak Spanish then take a translator to the INEM people or you will get nowhere.
> 
> You will also need to go on the Paro which will involve registering and then just like the UK attending an interview to go alta and to remain paro.


The OP says s/he has a NIE already and has been employed (illegally) in an Irish bar in Spain before.
My question would be why would you want to go to a country where the unemployment rate is higher than your own country? The only answer I can think of is that the weather's nicer. Fair enough - or not???
When you come over it will be January - possibly the deadest time of year. Interview question - why would a bar owner employ you and not a bi lingual Spanish person, or an Irish/ English person already established in Tenerife? What have you got that the others haven't?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Congratulations on the avatar mrypg9. Took a few gos, but you got there!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> The OP says s/he has a NIE already and has been employed (illegally) in an Irish bar in Spain before.
> My question would be why would you want to go to a country where the unemployment rate is higher than your own country? The only answer I can think of is that the weather's nicer. Fair enough - or not???
> When you come over it will be January - possibly the deadest time of year. Interview question - why would a bar owner employ you and not a bi lingual Spanish person, or an Irish/ English person already established in Tenerife? What have you got that the others haven't?


no - I think she says she doesn't have a NIE :confused2:

I don't understan why she'd want to either - maybe the weather _is_ the draw


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> no - I think she says she doesn't have a NIE :confused2:
> 
> I don't understan why she'd want to either - maybe the weather _is_ the draw


Ah, well, I didn't understand this sentence


> i have lived there b4 for two years worked in a little irish bar altho wasnt on contract!so there for havint a nif.


And I still don' t tbh


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Ah, well, I didn't understand this sentence
> 
> 
> And I still don' t tbh



Text speak!! Its hopeless for us and english is our first language. I havent a clue what it means and actually neither do my 14yo or 16 yo, I've just asked them to translate lol!!??!!

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Congratulations on the avatar mrypg9. Took a few gos, but you got there!!


You were spying
I told you I'm a complete numpty where IT is concerned....


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Text speak!! Its hopeless for us and english is our first language. I havent a clue what it means and actually neither do my 14yo or 16 yo, I've just asked them to translate lol!!??!!
> 
> Jo xxx


I understand it -and have even been known to use Spanish textspeak


but the forum is no place for it - & it's against the rules.............for the reason you gave


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

i have lived there b4 for two years worked in a little irish bar altho wasnt on contract!so there for havint a nif. 

I have lived there before, for two years, worked in a little Irish bar, although wasn't on contract, therefore I haven't a numero identificación fiscal.

Reading through this thread, she gives the impression that she has a fighting spirit, I bet she will survive.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hepa said:


> i have lived there b4 for two years worked in a little irish bar altho wasnt on contract!so there for havint a nif.
> 
> I have lived there before, for two years, worked in a little Irish bar, although wasn't on contract, therefore I haven't a numero identificación fiscal.
> 
> Reading through this thread, she gives the impression that she has a fighting spirit, I bet she will survive.



Thank you for the translation Hepa - I dont agree about the fighting spirit in the slightest tho!

Jo xxx


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> You were spying
> I told you I'm a complete numpty where IT is concerned....


I liked the avatar piccy of... you?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hepa said:


> i have lived there b4 for two years worked in a little irish bar altho wasnt on contract!so there for havint a nif.
> 
> I have lived there before, for two years, worked in a little Irish bar, although wasn't on contract, therefore I haven't a numero identificación fiscal.
> 
> Reading through this thread, she gives the impression that she has a fighting spirit, I bet she will survive.


She may well do. And she says she's young and three months out of her life is nothing (did I understand that right??Hahha) which I can understand, but I also get the feeling that she doesn't realise that JSA isn't going to be enough to live on even if it IS granted to her, which it probably won't be, even though it's her right as a member of the EU.
Anyway, no one's answered her question of what you have to do this end.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> She may well do. And she says she's young and three months out of her life is nothing (did I understand that right??Hahha) which I can understand, but I also get the feeling that she doesn't realise that JSA isn't going to be enough to live on even if it IS granted to her, which it probably won't be, even though it's her right as a member of the EU.
> Anyway, no one's answered her question of what you have to do this end.


I tried to answer..................


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Anyway, no one's answered her question of what you have to do this end.


I kind of did. You have to take your paperwork to the INEM and.............. well my friend was turned away several times cs they simply wouldnt do it, they didnt understand the paperwork and just kept saying no! He nded up flying back to the UK to sign on once a fortnight!

Jo xxxx


----------



## laurlaur (Dec 21, 2011)

steve_in_spain said:


> I think the OP is going to try to do that changeover so it comes through the Spanish authorities but as you said INEM are not the most helpful people... I think she (it is a she isn't it) will have to get here first before she can claim, then if successful it will take weeks at best!


Hello all

Yes i am a she and yes ireland is paying me into my account which will be 188euro a week as i have my stamps built up! I have been givin a u2 form to hand to the dole office out there so they can confirm with my country i am there. I really just want to know what the process is like??? Very sorry for text speak to all i have confused this is my first time on a forum! I just came accross this and said i would give it a try and see if anyone can help me with the process


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

laurlaur said:


> Hello all
> 
> Yes i am a she and yes ireland is paying me into my account which will be 188euro a week as i have my stamps built up! I have been givin a u2 form to hand to the dole office out there so they can confirm with my country i am there. I really just want to know what the process is like??? Very sorry for text speak to all i have confused this is my first time on a forum! I just came accross this and said i would give it a try and see if anyone can help me with the process



As I've said, this is what happened to a friend of mine who was told he could claim 



jojo said:


> ........You take your paperwork to the INEM and.............. well my friend was turned away several times cos they simply wouldnt do it, they didnt understand the paperwork (it was in english) and just kept saying no! He ended up flying back to the UK to sign on once a fortnight and selling ciggies to pay for the flights!


I think what bothers the people on the forum is that you havent mentioned in any seriousness that you are coming over to look for work, just that you have the right to travel and you have the right to claim to do that. Just remember that job seekers allowance is just that, otherwise it would ber called travellers allowance. The idea of it is to gives you a buffer to help you pay for the costs of looking for work. Not to go travelling for a laugh. so it would be nice to see what plans you have to find work in a country with one of the highest unemployment rates in europe. 

I'd also mention that between January and April the Canaries tend to have their rainy season. Last year was horrendous for nearly the whole time between those months, which wont bode well for walking around job hunting!

Jo xxxx


----------



## laurlaur (Dec 21, 2011)

steve_in_spain said:


> You can seek a job anywhere in europe...rightly or wrongly... I was told (maybe i am wrong) that you get the Spanish state benefit instead of from your own country but its funded as a reciprocal thing like the EHIC... not entirely sure though.... but I can imagine it being a complete nightmare to facilitate once you are here if it is through the Spanish authorities




I am not looking for the spanish authorities to pay me! I am seeking employment within the EU as is my right as a european citizen. All i need is spain to confirm this when i arrive so Ireland can start paying my benefit into my bank!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I've found it!
It's what the others have said basically, but here you've got it in black and white in an official document in English. I'd get the pertinent page translated, properly translated I mean, into Spanish and take it along with you to the unemployment office which are now called SEPE's, not INEM
http://www.sepe.es/contenido/empleo_formacion/eures/pdf/trabEsp_en.pdf
I'd also copy down the website and try to make them go into the document as it's from SEPE. The person you see probably won't speak English, but...
Here's what it says on page 15


> If you are receiving unemployment benefits in your own country or in any other country in the EEA, you can export them to Spain or another member state for a maximum of three months in order to seek employment. In some cases, this period can be extended for a further three months, if you apply in advance. You can find the application form at this address:
> https://www.redtrabaja.es/es/redtrabaja/contenidos/infoPresta.do?pagina=ag00h02.html
> Before leaving, it is necessary to:
> – Have made yourself available to the public and employment service in your country of origin for at least four weeks
> ...


The whole document is well worth reading, taking into account that the situation is now worse than ever and also that things may change as we now have a new political party in power, that will have to make huge cuts somewhere

However, if you really want to *work* I wouldn't advise you to come for all reasons we've already given you


----------



## laurlaur (Dec 21, 2011)

jojo said:


> As I've said, this is what happened to a friend of mine who was told he could claim
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well obviosly i am looking for work out there! What will i live on? Thin air?My benefit will be a help while looking! And i honestly did not find that the weather in jan-apr was that bad as i was there for the last two years as i have also metioned previously.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I've found it!
> It's what the others have said basically, but here you've got it in black and white in an official document in English. I'd get the pertinent page translated, properly translated I mean, into Spanish and take it along with you to the unemployment office which are now called SEPE's, not INEM
> http://www.sepe.es/contenido/empleo_formacion/eures/pdf/trabEsp_en.pdf
> I'd also copy down the website and try to make them go into the document as it's from SEPE. The person you see probably won't speak English, but...
> ...


it says the process may take up to 2 months.....I wonder if that's from applying in Ireland or from applying at SEPE???

if I was laurlaur I'd make sure I had enough savings to last me the whole 3 months - just in case


and as you say - if you're really looking for *work* - then Spain really isn't the right place to be doing it.........not with the highest unemployment in Europe!

I really hope laurlaur comes back later in January to say 'I told you so - my benefits got sorted out really easily, and I found a job anyway!!'

just make sure it's a proper one with a contract


----------



## laurlaur (Dec 21, 2011)

laurlaur said:


> Well obviosly i am looking for work out there! What will i live on? Thin air?My benefit will be a help while looking! And i honestly did not find that the weather in jan-apr was that bad as i was there for the last two years as i have also metioned previously.


And was your friend trying to claim of spain?Or was his/her benefit being paid by there country into his/her account?All i am looking for is confirmation of the spanish authorities through e-mail! I need them to email ireland to say im there and i have registered!


----------



## laurlaur (Dec 21, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> it says the process may take up to 2 months.....I wonder if that's from applying in Ireland or from applying at SEPE???
> 
> if I was laurlaur I'd make sure I had enough savings to last me the whole 3 months - just in case
> 
> ...


Lol you made me laugh there  I hope so too, Well ireland have told me it is possible and ireland will start payin me straight away into my bank account as soon as spain confirm im there! Im just hoping the process will be ok!I have a form to give them and then god knows after that Xx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

laurlaur said:


> Lol you made me laugh there  I hope so too, Well ireland have told me it is possible and ireland will start payin me straight away into my bank account as soon as spain confirm im there! Im just hoping the process will be ok!I have a form to give them and then god knows after that Xx


yep - that is the problem people have had in the past.............getting Spain to co-operate!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

laurlaur said:


> And was your friend trying to claim of spain?Or was his/her benefit being paid by there country into his/her account?All i am looking for is confirmation of the spanish authorities through e-mail! I need them to email ireland to say im there and i have registered!


Spain rarely e-mails anyone LOL!! Its just not as ......... "on the ball" or willing as maybe it should be. My friend was claiming for 12 weeks prior to leaving the UK and had all the necessary paperwork. He arrived in Spain and took his forms to the INEM (social security office) they didnt understand them. But the funcionario kept asking him for a social security number and an NIE number. It took him 10 days to get his NIE, which he needed before he could get his Social security number, which took him another week. He then returned to the INEM and they didnt understand the paperwork he had. He asked them to phone a number in England and they refused. He then phoned the UK and they said that they couldnt help him and would phone anyone in Spain. He then went to the INEM office again and cos he was running out of money, he started to demand that someone help him - he demanded to see the manager. At which point the guardia arrived and escorted him out - he then went on to fly to the UK once a fortnight and sign on there, selling cigarettes to pay for the flights. Thats really all I know. I met him cos he used to come into the cafe I worked at and tell us the latest episode!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Altho not quite the same situation , this clip may give you an idea of how things are in Spain and the sort of officials/Funcionarios you will be dealing with - its very accurate .......... and this clip drives my co mod mad LOL






Jo xxxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Altho not quite the same situation , this clip may give you an idea of how things are in Spain and the sort of officials you will be dealing with - its very accurate .......... and this clip drives my co mod mad LOL
> 
> Funcionarios - YouTube
> 
> Jo xxxx


I bet xabiachica's sitting back enjoying the clip again - for the 10th (??) time!!


----------



## laurlaur (Dec 21, 2011)

jojo said:


> Altho not quite the same situation , this clip may give you an idea of how things are in Spain and the sort of officials/Funcionarios you will be dealing with - its very accurate .......... and this clip drives my co mod mad LOL
> 
> Funcionarios - YouTube
> 
> Jo xxxx


Haha she reminds me of me lol! Ill rember to take a stapeler ;-)


----------



## laurlaur (Dec 21, 2011)

laurlaur said:


> Haha she reminds me of me lol! Ill rember to take a stapeler ;-)


well in all fairness i cant do anymore till i get there and present my document as no one on here has advised me of a situaion other than someone saying there friend was refused but sure thats no help lol! i dont wanna be refused and cant be or ill be F.......D well you all no yourselfs!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I bet xabiachica's sitting back enjoying the clip again - for the 10th (??) time!!


no..........xabiachica had gone to bed.............she just _knew_ someone would post that


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

laurlaur said:


> well in all fairness i cant do anymore till i get there and present my document as no one on here has advised me of a situaion other than someone saying there friend was refused but sure thats no help lol! i dont wanna be refused and cant be or ill be F.......D well you all no yourselfs!!


Best bet is to call your consulate in Spain. They can give you exact advice and clarification on any matters once you arrive. I think others are merely saying that as we all know nothing in Spain is as straightforward as in the UK. 

This link may help a little, but just basic info that you probably already know. 

Receiving Jobseeker's allowance in Spain | Spanish-Living.com

Be warned this is not going to be a case of popping to one office and asking them to email someone. They NEVER email (even internally). I had an issue where my SS number got confused with someone else's (how i will never know) but although I had been contributing and "in the system" in Spain for years one office on one occasion thought I was a dutch woman from Northern Spain. This was clearly a typo on someones part but it was ME who had to do the running round, getting new copies of papers, getting a letter from the police extranjeros department to prove i was me, and me who had to keep going back with various papers despite their mistake. One email could have solved it all but no, i had to do all the work... so I think for something like this that may well be your entitlement, it doesn't happen every day and in my experience if you present a Spanish official with something they don't 100% understand they simply reject it!

I would recommend you allow 2 months to sort this on arrival and DO NOT expect it to be sorted in the first days... as people have said you will need NIE if you don't have it, SS number (and this can only be applied for on justification as to the reason you want it), a rental agreement to prove you live there, Padron and probably other things... so allow a couple of months to sort that on arrival!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

laurlaur said:


> well in all fairness i cant do anymore till i get there and present my document as no one on here has advised me of a situaion other than someone saying there friend was refused but sure thats no help lol! i dont wanna be refused and cant be or ill be F.......D well you all no yourselfs!!



You have been advised. No one knows anyone who has ever managed to do this and if anyone ever has, it wouldnt have been quick - Spain is very, very bureaucratically slow and the people you will deal with will not hurry or care about your situation. No one here has told you it'll be easy and more to the point, no one has said what you want to hear!

If you're going to need the money within the first two weeks of arriving, then I think its fair to say you wont get it - if at all (as Steve has pointed out, you'll need NIE, SS numbers, rental agreement, padron...). So my advise and anyone else who know how things work in Spain would be dont do it! 

Jo xxx


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

jojo said:


> You have been advised. No one knows anyone who has ever managed to do this and if anyone ever has, it wouldnt have been quick - Spain is very, very bureaucratically slow and the people you will deal with will not hurry or care about your situation. No one here has told you it'll be easy and more to the point, no one has said what you want to hear!
> 
> If you're going to need the money within the first two weeks of arriving, then I think its fair to say you wont get it - if at all. So my advise and anyone else who know how things work in Spain would be dont do it!
> 
> Jo xxx


Well said Jo!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

The NIE doesn't have to take long - we got ours within 30 minutes. Suggest you find somebody near where you will be living who knows the ropes. There is usually a UK person somewhere around who knows how things work and can take you to the Extranjero office and maybe even knows somebody there who can expedite things.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> The NIE doesn't have to take long - we got ours within 30 minutes.


 The NIE number didnt take us long either, we were in and out within half an hour too - but that was once we got the appointment. We initially went to the foreigners office and were given the appointment for three weeks ahead. We took a gestor with us who filled in the forms, went to the bank and paid etc

Jo xxx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

jojo said:


> The NIE number didnt take us long either, we were in and out within half an hour too - but that was once we got the appointment. We initially went to the foreigners office and were given the appointment for three weeks ahead. We took a gestor with us who filled in the forms, went to the bank and paid etc
> 
> Jo xxx




was that before or after you claimed your dole money


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

MaidenScotland said:


> was that before or after you claimed your dole money



what is interesting is that because I paid significantly into the Spanish system while I was there, I'm apparently eligible to claim paro from Spain eventho I'm now back in Britain?????????? Can you imagine how difficult that would be to organise .............. lifes too short LOL!

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

laurlaur said:


> well in all fairness i cant do anymore till i get there and present my document as no one on here has advised me of a situaion other than someone saying there friend was refused but sure thats no help lol! i dont wanna be refused and cant be or ill be F.......D well you all no yourselfs!!


You have a link to a document published by the Spanish Mininstry of work that tells you what the procedure is.



Pesky Wesky said:


> I've found it!
> It's what the others have said basically, but here you've got it in black and white in an official document in English. I'd get the pertinent page translated, properly translated I mean, into Spanish and take it along with you to the unemployment office which are now called SEPE's, not INEM
> http://www.sepe.es/contenido/empleo_formacion/eures/pdf/trabEsp_en.pdf
> I'd also copy down the website and try to make them go into the document as it's from SEPE. The person you see probably won't speak English, but...
> ...


----------



## lanzacat (Jan 13, 2012)

jojo said:


> what is interesting is that because I paid significantly into the Spanish system while I was there, I'm apparently eligible to claim paro from Spain eventho I'm now back in Britain?????????? Can you imagine how difficult that would be to organise .............. lifes too short LOL!
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi jojo,

Do you know by any chance how that would work?

I have been working in lanzarote for 6 years but my boyfriend and I have decided to move back to England.

Would I be able to receive paro while I look for a job in England?

Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lanzacat said:


> Hi jojo,
> 
> Do you know by any chance how that would work?
> 
> ...


I've got a feeling you can, but you have to make the initial claim within 14 days of leaving your employment. I'm not sure how it works tho. Maybe some of the brighter folk on here know???

jo xxx


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

If its reciprocal than why can spanish claim dole housing and evevy benefit there is in the uk indefinatly
And you get nothing here where is the recipricol in that
Similar healthcare uk exp heart attack
Here you pay 
Something wrong there
It shoukd really be the same for every eu citizen 
The eu should determine that everyone is taken care of 
I know some spanish that have children to get the benefits and the algerians,morocs,get all the benefits which upsets the spanish 
Weird old setup this eu
One rule for one and different rules for other


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

Where this 10days for nie numbers coming from
I went to the place and handed the photo copies in and recieved my sons nie there and then 
I live in catalunya so might be different in other parts


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tonyinspain said:


> If its reciprocal than why can spanish claim dole housing and evevy benefit there is in the uk indefinatly
> And you get nothing here where is the recipricol in that
> Similar healthcare uk exp heart attack
> Here you pay
> ...


it's just different systems - we get the same as the Spanish here - they get the same as the Brits there


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tonyinspain said:


> Where this 10days for nie numbers coming from
> I went to the place and handed the photo copies in and recieved my sons nie there and then
> I live in catalunya so might be different in other parts


exactly - it depends where you live


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

tonyinspain said:


> If its reciprocal than why can spanish claim dole housing and evevy benefit there is in the uk indefinatly
> And you get nothing here where is the recipricol in that
> Similar healthcare uk exp heart attack
> Here you pay
> ...


I think ultimately it is/was meant that all countries would have the same system - whether that would be the British system or a different one who know snow?? (or even if that will happen)??? But as things are at the moment, EU ctizens get our system when they go to the UK and we get theirs in Spain (or whatever country)! 

Jo xxx


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Hi all, from my experiences dealing with the medical system in Spain, it's a case of whether the admin dept in your local medical centre are having a good day or not!!  
ask no questions if you get accepted on the system, sit quiet & let them do there stuff!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

It is a misconception that EU migrants to the UK automatically receive the full range of available benefits.
Eligibility depends on whether or not you have paid into the SS system for the qualifying period.
It is a different system for asylum seekers.
This view that immigrants to the UK automatically get full benefits in each and every case is fostered by rags such as The Daily Heil and right-wing groups such as the BNP which scratch away at racism and xenophobia which lurk in the breast of a large minority of uninformed people.
I cannot see why Spain, with its massive unemployment figures, should not take steps to bar people from other EU states entering to enjoy what in most cases will be a free short holiday funded by the taxpayer.
What realistic chance has anyone with no professional qualifications, skills or ability to speak Spanish got of finding secure LEGAL work in three months when millions of Spaniards -and immigrants - haven't managed to do so in three years?
Get real, people. This is a tax-payer funded and sadly legal scam.


----------

